# Yeast Swap?



## johnno (25/7/04)

Hi all
Any Melb brewers interested in swapping any yeast. I have first generation Wyeast 1056 and 2007 if anyone is interested. Post here PM me or mail me.
I would love some liquid wheat yeast. 

cheers


----------



## johnno (26/7/04)

Just bringing this up to the top again.
Any Melb brewers out there?

cheers


----------

